# Industrie DSL-Router



## Controllfreak (12 November 2007)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem industrietauglichen DSL-Router, damit meine ich einen erweiterten Temperaturbereich (55 C sollten aber reichen) und am besten sollte das Teil auf die Hutschiene passen. Hat hier jeman einen Tipp für mich?

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2007)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem industrietauglichen DSL-Router, damit meine ich einen erweiterten Temperaturbereich (55 C sollten aber reichen) und am besten sollte das Teil auf die Hutschiene passen. Hat hier jeman einen Tipp für mich?



Hallo,

für die Hutschiene ist mir nichts bekannt, ist ja
bislang auch kaum nachgefragt.

Für den erweiterten Temperaturbereich eventuell
mal im 19"-Bereich schauen.

0° ... 50° C geht schon mal hier.


----------

